# kicking out villagers method that actually worked? (no amiibo needed)



## rikukuchi (Apr 9, 2020)

I came across a video where you can have villagers immediately move out! however you cant really pick who you want to move out as itll be randomized (no need for amiibo)




apparently it involves time skip, you have to skip one year to unlock an emotional event and then you'll get a super high chance of random villagers wanting to move out , if you havent found anyone wanting to move out then skip a few hours or days bc the cloud dialogue only works when they're outside if it still hasnt worked skip another year (worked for me!)
posted this so yall can try to stop beating up your villagers lmao


----------



## ..... (Apr 9, 2020)

woah might try this. skipping whole years is scary but, tbh nh is so much more forgiving about time travel than previous games.


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 9, 2020)

The easiest method that I've seen would probably be to TT until you find someone in your campsite and keep trying to invite them until they replace the villager that you want gone. I've done this twice already to get rid of some villagers I didn't want.


----------



## Sinistrum (Apr 9, 2020)

Breath Mint said:


> The easiest method that I've seen would probably be to TT until you find someone in your campsite and keep trying to invite them until they replace the villager that you want gone. I've done this twice already to get rid of some villagers I didn't want.



If I may ask, please:
Have you been just lucky that the campers have chosen right the villagers you did not want (i.e., get rid of) or did you have to reset to get them choose the villagers you do want to get rid of?
I am asking for I am still not sure whether "resetting" campers' suggestion whom to force out is actually a thing or pre-determined for that day the camper visits already.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 9, 2020)

Sinistrum said:


> If I may ask, please:
> Have you been just lucky that the campers have chosen right the villagers you did not want (i.e., get rid of) or did you have to reset to get them choose the villagers you do want to get rid of?
> I am asking for I am still not sure whether "resetting" campers' suggestion whom to force out is actually a thing or pre-determined for that day the camper visits already.



I've heard another user say the same thing recently. You just quit without saving if the game selects a villager you want to keep.


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 9, 2020)

Sinistrum said:


> If I may ask, please:
> Have you been just lucky that the campers have chosen right the villagers you did not want (i.e., get rid of) or did you have to reset to get them choose the villagers you do want to get rid of?
> I am asking for I am still not sure whether "resetting" campers' suggestion whom to force out is actually a thing or pre-determined for that day the camper visits already.


Yeah, you have to keep resetting until they suggest the specific villager you want gone but from my experience so far it hasn't taken too long


----------



## Sinistrum (Apr 9, 2020)

Thanks to the both of you!


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 9, 2020)

Does ignoring the villagers and talking to the others work?


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 9, 2020)

Bk1234 said:


> Does ignoring the villagers and talking to the others work?



No. That only affects your friendship progression.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Apr 9, 2020)

Bk1234 said:


> Does ignoring the villagers and talking to the others work?



Wondering the same, that's how it worked in other games. Don't want to have to TT to get people out  
I have Amiibo cards but having to wait 3 days is a pain


----------



## Planetariumstickers (Apr 10, 2020)

I've tried TT multiple times now, skipping a year, then a few days, then a few hours, then a year again. Still nothing


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 10, 2020)

I've heard skipping 5 days at a time gives you a pretty high chance of someone asking to move out, however its not a guarantee. Its a better method if TTing a whole year intimidates you though because to your villagers it wont seem like youve been gone at all (someone said they only remark about you being gone for awhile after a week)


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 10, 2020)

sorry this seems off topic but what.....if you time travel a year isabelle doesn't even say anything about it? omg


----------



## Georgedell234 (Apr 11, 2020)

have you heard of the 15 day trick basically how it works is that 
1. Choose the villager that you would like to move out 

2. for the next two to three days start talking to every villager 2-3 times a day expect for the villager you would like to move out

3. After doing step 2 TIme travel 15 days into the future and the villager should want to move

4. If that did not work repeat for a second time and it should work

I have have done this to like 9 villagers already to move out and it works all the time also this should take about like 10-20 minutes 

have fun <3


----------



## rikukuchi (Apr 11, 2020)

Georgedell234 said:


> have you heard of the 15 day trick basically how it works is that
> 1. Choose the villager that you would like to move out
> 
> 2. for the next two to three days start talking to every villager 2-3 times a day expect for the villager you would like to move out
> ...


yes this method worked too! tried it once and it worked but does it have to be every villager i need to talk to?


----------



## 22lexi (Apr 11, 2020)

Sounds interesting! I'm really desperate for Chadder to move out (bleh) and skipping a year shouldn't be too bad... heck, I'll even get a nice interest pay!


----------



## rikukuchi (Apr 11, 2020)

alexa223 said:


> Sounds interesting! I'm really desperate for Chadder to move out (bleh) and skipping a year shouldn't be too bad... heck, I'll even get a nice interest pay!


if you dont wanna timeskip a year the 15 day also works! just did it today n got 2 villagers out lol just talk to the villagers and skip to 15 days  at 1-4 pm


----------



## danib (Apr 11, 2020)

I've heard about the 15 day time skip method and this one as well: https://moot.us/lounges/311/boards/...-how-to-make-the-villagers-leave-my-island-fa


----------



## 22lexi (Apr 11, 2020)

I'll definitely use that method then! Thanks for the tip


----------



## Luella (Apr 11, 2020)

I don't like being forces to TT normally but I went on a binge collecting 4 of the un-amiibo characters the past 2 days. Had to clear those plots ASAP.

Can attest to the 15 day skip.


----------



## Georgedell234 (Apr 12, 2020)

rikukuchi said:


> if you dont wanna timeskip a year the 15 day also works! just did it today n got 2 villagers out lol just talk to the villagers and skip to 15 days  at 1-4 pm


 No you don’t I just talk to like 7 or 8 out of the 10 villagers that are on my island and works just fine


----------



## 1ce (Apr 12, 2020)

i think i'm going to try this.... but what do you mean by "emotional event" ? o:


----------



## VideoDame (Apr 12, 2020)

Can the most recent villager that moved in decide to leave too by TTing?


----------



## Georgedell234 (Apr 12, 2020)

VideoDame said:


> Can the most recent villager that moved in decide to leave too by TTing?


No from my knowledge the most recent villager in your village can’t leave, everyone else can though except the most recent villager


----------



## hugebig (Apr 12, 2020)

This worked! Thank you so much!! I have a question, I hope I can word this so that it makes sense.. First here is what we did:
We have a full village, we want to get rid of Puddles (sorry puddles!)
Today (real time) is April 12.
We time traveled to May 13.
Saved and time traveled to April 13.
No villagers wanted to leave.
No save, time traveled to April 14.
No villagers wanted to leave.
No save, time traveled to April 13.
No villagers wanted to leave.
No save, time traveled to April 15.
Puddles wanted to leave! yes.
Went through the dialogue, saved.
Time traveled back to internet time April 12.
Puddles still there like nothing happened.
Saved, time traveled to April 15.
Isabelle announced that it was Puddles last day.
Saved, time traveled back to real time April 12.

Question is, can we just sit back in real time and wait 3 days and on irl April 16 Puddles will be gone? Or should we time travel to April 16 and go speed dating for a new resident? If we go speed dating and then confirm somebody moving in on April 16, can we still safely go back to current irl internet time (April 12) and have the new resident scheduled?

Confusing lol.


----------



## ThePhantom (Apr 13, 2020)

hugebig said:


> This worked! Thank you so much!! I have a question, I hope I can word this so that it makes sense.. First here is what we did:
> We have a full village, we want to get rid of Puddles (sorry puddles!)
> Today (real time) is April 12.
> We time traveled to May 13.
> ...


Honestly, from what it sounds like, I think she’ll move out by April 14. Was she in boxes on April 12? If not, then my guess is she’ll be in boxes on April 13. If you TT to April 16, then she’ll probably be gone AND you’ll have another random villager move in.
Also, her behavior was likely changed on April 12 due to Bunny Day. So that may be why she didn’t act like she was moving. In my experience, when I TT to get someone to decide to move, I always TT back to present day and they still talk about moving out.


----------



## hugebig (Apr 13, 2020)

ThePhantom said:


> Honestly, from what it sounds like, I think she’ll move out by April 14. Was she in boxes on April 12? If not, then my guess is she’ll be in boxes on April 13.



Thank you so much for the reply! And wow you called it exactly. Didn't check if she was in boxes when we went back to April 12, I remember she was outside somewhere. I just went and checked (real time 1:45am April 13) and she's packing up 
So you were right on both accounts, about her moving and bunny day changing the behavior.
Seriously thank you so much!! Now to find a new villager  
side note: I wish we could have the option to have more than 10 villagers on the island


----------



## kacchan (Apr 13, 2020)

is it possible to make the latest villager leave? ive read somewhere that the newest villager wont ask to leave and in my experience that is true but i also saw someone say theyve done it twice;; i really dont like my newest villager and i also dont want to move any of my old ones :c 


please help


----------



## danib (Apr 13, 2020)

I have done this method twice and worked in less than an hour for me, maybe even like 30 mins. 
Make sure hours are 11am to 4pm on days without events or rain preferably. 
1- I talk to every villager except target villager for 3-4 times and completely ignore undesired villager. However, after talking to all of the rest, I hit the target with a net (I was avoiding this and actually I feel so bad lol but I was getting desperate with other methods) I hit them until they are sad  
2- Then save and quit and add 15 days. 
There should be a villager wanting to move out. Both times I've done this is not the target, so I repeat the first two steps
3- After I've done this twice the target villager has asked to leave without fail!

Let me know if you try this and it worked!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020



danib said:


> I have done this method twice and worked in less than an hour for me, maybe even like 30 mins.
> Make sure hours are 11am to 4pm on days without events or rain preferably.
> 1- I talk to every villager except target villager for 3-4 times and completely ignore undesired villager. However, after talking to all of the rest, I hit the target with a net (I was avoiding this and actually I feel so bad lol but I was getting desperate with other methods) I hit them until they are sad
> 2- Then save and quit and add 15 days.
> ...


I posted with a method I saw earlier in this thread, but I was trying to kick someone out from 9pm to 2am when I gave up. Then I did this I just described and it took like 30 mins!


----------



## Altarium (Apr 13, 2020)

kacchan said:


> is it possible to make the latest villager leave? ive read somewhere that the newest villager wont ask to leave and in my experience that is true but i also saw someone say theyve done it twice;; i really dont like my newest villager and i also dont want to move any of my old ones :c
> 
> 
> please help


My first villager to ask to move out was Curlos, 3 days after having to take him from the campsite. I had no other move-ins since he moved in. Definitely possible.


----------



## Ragnell (Apr 13, 2020)

The 15 days timeskip will get you a random villager asking to move out always, except when the villager that should be asking is inside a building or there is an event that day. It doesn´t matter if you talk to all or anybody, if they have high or low friendship, etc., as this is triggered only by time. I hope people can find a faster way to rotate villagers, but for now the only way to choose the villager moving out is using amiibos (campsite visitors will randomly choose the villager).

EDIT: Even though some people have good intentions, they should stop spreading misinformation n_n' 
What I've said now is based on almost 50 villagers moved out and time travel experimentation, not just being lucky moving out 1 villager.


----------



## kacchan (Apr 13, 2020)

Ragnell said:


> The 15 days timeskip will get you a random villager asking to move out always, except when the villager that should be asking is inside a building or there is an event that day. It doesn´t matter if you talk to all or anybody, if they have high or low friendship, etc., as this is triggered only by time. I hope people can find a faster way to rotate villagers, but for now the only way to choose the villager moving out is using amiibos (campsite visitors will randomly choose the villager).
> 
> EDIT: Even though some people have good intentions, they should stop spreading misinformation n_n'
> What I've said now is based on almost 50 villagers moved out and time travel experimentation, not just being lucky moving out 1 villager.


i have been trying to make my newest villager leave since i posted my last reply in this thread but had no success :c do you have any tips?


----------



## danib (Apr 13, 2020)

kacchan said:


> i have been trying to make my newest villager leave since i posted my last reply in this thread but had no success :c do you have any tips?


Search for my post I made today at 2 am! It has been so fast for me since I do this!!


----------



## Ragnell (Apr 13, 2020)

kacchan said:


> i have been trying to make my newest villager leave since i posted my last reply in this thread but had no success :c do you have any tips?


From my experience the last villager is not impossible but very unlikely to move out :/ in those cases it's easier for me using an amiibo to kick out them directly (if I don't care about having an empty plot); or moving out another one, filling that plot, and then time travel until the undesired asks to leave.


----------



## danib (Apr 13, 2020)

danib said:


> Search for my post I made today at 2 am! It has been so fast for me since I do this!!


But I haven't tried with recent villagers to be honest, so I don't know if those are a separate case!


----------



## 0ni (Apr 13, 2020)

ayyy, this is the method i used, i would skip a year - check for moving villagers - agree that they should move - then tt to the point of their home plot being empty and then do some island hopping.

if it was a villager i wanted to stay then i convinced them to stay then tt'd forward 1 day + another year. worked great and the only real issue i had was weeds popping up in abundance.


----------



## danib (Apr 13, 2020)

Eiji said:


> ayyy, this is the method i used, i would skip a year - check for moving villagers - agree that they should move - then tt to the point of their home plot being empty and then do some island hopping.
> 
> if it was a villager i wanted to stay then i convinced them to stay then tt'd forward 1 day + another year. worked great and the only real issue i had was weeds popping up in abundance.


Question, is your island name a reference to Kilika Woods?


----------



## 0ni (Apr 13, 2020)

danib said:


> Question, is your island name a reference to Kilika Woods?


it is! you're the first person who has noticed lol
Also, I remember the first time i saw the cutscene for The Sending Yuna did at Kilika, and it blew my tiny little mind. seemed like a good homage to the whole thing


----------



## danib (Apr 13, 2020)

Eiji said:


> it is! you're the first person who has noticed lol
> Also, I remember the first time i saw the cutscene for The Sending Yuna did at Kilika, and it blew my tiny little mind. seemed like a good homage to the whole thing


Probably my favourite game ever!!! Nothing makes me cry harder than that ending. Such a good game  I was thinking of naming my island Spira for a while


----------

